# Father's Day Crossbow Deal



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

TenPoint is advertising a 50% off deal on the Horton Vortec RDX package. The online reviews make it seem that this is a solid crossbow. Does anyone have one? If so, what do you think about it?

Here is a link to the deal: https://www.tenpointcrossbows.com/shop/horton-vortec-rdx-crossbow-package/


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

574$ is half off? That is crazy


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> 574$ is half off? That is crazy


Academy has what seems to be the same package for $1079.

Heck, they sell Ravin crossbows for $2k and up!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

that is crazy, think I will just buy a new gun.


----------

